

Show HN: Crawling & indexing Airbnb city' hosts recommendations. - yvoschaap2
http://www.yvoschaap.com/citytrip/#

======
yvoschaap2
Airbnb allows hosts to enhance their property listing with local
recommendations for dinner, shopping or drinks. A real treasure trove which is
now only accessable on Airbnb.com by browsing every single listing in a city.

I build a crawler that grabs every host's listing, filter and group these
recommendations together. That results in lists of the top recommended places.

